# Knots for use when using wire bite tippet/leaders



## Guest (Jan 20, 2020)

Been looking on you tube at all the various knots for attaching wire to lures/flies and attaching to mono/flouro. I'd like to get everyone's opinions and thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Albright knot from your class tippet to the wire and then a haywire twist to connect the fly. The wire will bend nice for the Albright and a haywire twist is the best way to connect any sort of hook to wire. Make sure your barrel wraps are nice and tight and don’t overlap


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I only use a wire bite tippet for sharks (big ones on fly...). I long ago learned to use very strong, small tuna rings (welded no seams) for connecting the wire to the class tippet end of things then a haywire twist for the wire to ring end - much stronger than the mono to wire with an Albright knot. I do a bimini twist to double the tippet then tie a five or six turn clinch with the doubled line to the tuna ring... 

I've recently acquired some really tiny rings meant for freshwater to use with #3 wire for mackeral... Haven't used one yet but will report back on how it fares with the lightest wire tippets...


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

I have never tried the welded rings, but if they are small and don’t add too much weight I’d say go for it. Having had other rings pull apart, like bob said, get welded. I have always used an Albright knot for wire to mono unless I was using a small Spro swivel (mostly on kingfish leaders) using a light drag and light mono.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/afw-leader-wire/316100.aspx

Give this a try, Mike. I used it a lot when I fished offshore, and was very happy with the results.

The knots won't clinch down like mono, but I never had a failure below the mainline to wire knot connection, and I'm sure it was me getting in a hurry.


----------

